# Unexplainable breathing troubles-Update 9/6, she died



## Snowhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

5ishwk old Charolais calf, approx 65lbs
Started out w/labored breathing, shallow breaths, white snot from her nose and clear discharge from her eyes, hadn't nursed for a couple days
Brought her to the barn and gave 4cc Tylan50, 1/2cc MaxiB (done this for the last 3 days)
Have had to tube feed her 3x day for the last 3 days, she will not/cannot suckle on a regular calf nipple or the black lamb style nipples

Her nose is now dripping clear, eyes dry and bright, no dehydration issues, lungs don't sound raspy or wet, just labored breathing and lethargic.

She was perfectly fine until about 5 days ago. I kept an eye on her in the pasture w/her Mama and the herd for a couple days and decided to bring her in 3 days ago.

I don't know what happened to her, she's got no bite marks, kick marks or open wounds. Nothing stuck in her throat. I was thinking pneumonia, but the consistent labored breathing has me worried and thinking something else. 

Would Dexamethasone or Nuflor be a better course of action? 

What do yall think? 

Unfortunately, I don't have a good vet to call, so that option is out :/


----------



## she-earl (Aug 8, 2011)

Does the calf have a fever?  If so, Nuflor is our vet's choice for calves with pneumonia.  Other choices could be Excede, Excenel, LA 200.  Pencillin is not a good antibiotic for respiratory.  If you had access to Draxin, that is to antibiotic of choice if nothing else works.  The calf's throat may be sore from the tubings.  You might try skipping a feeding so the calf is hungier and see if it will drink then.  Also, banimine could be given to help the calf just feel better.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

In addition to what she-earl said, Dexamethasone is only for use if the calf has an infection that is causing inflammation of tissues, which would occur if the calf is feverish or has some sort of infection.  Nuflor is best for bacterial-type respiratory infections.

It's too bad you don't have a good bovine vet to call on...:/


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.

We'll be picking up a thermometer today. Two days of searching the house and I can't find mine :/

If we could get by w/skipping a feeding, I'd do that, but its so hot here and I'm not sure that is a wise idea.  What strength she has, seems to be "in check" due to the breathing. Of course, I'd be lethargic if I couldn't breath proper too!

Getting her temp will help figure out if theres an infection, I know that much. 

What do yall think about the possibility of a heart murmur? I've heard it can present itself this way.

She is digesting the milk better, is well hydrated and spunky enough to "charge" my ancient lab (it is quite comical to watch) at the speed of a snail.

Will be getting the thermometer today, and I guess we'll go from there, as far as what to treat her with.

If she's not shown significant improvement by this time next week, she'll not work for the long term as a future Mama Cow, unfortunately.  But, I guess, we'll wait and deal w/that when we get there.

So, Nuflor w/no temp or Dex if she's running a temp?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 9, 2011)

Nuflor can be used if she's got a temp AND if she's showing the typical symptoms of having respiratory disease.  Dex should only be used if there are SERIOUS infections that need to be dealt with. Same with penicillin.  

Good luck with her.


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Alright, got a thermometer, got some Nuflor, Dex and Banamine. 

Will be giving a dose of Nuflor and Banamine this evening, and waiting several days to see how things go (pending temp check)

If that doesn't work, we'll dose with Dex at the end of the week, if THAT doesn't work, well.... we'll just deal w/that when/if it happens :/ 

Her breathing WAS better this morning. Still labored but slower.  

Of the 2 best cows in the herd who calved recently, the other one had a bull calf   and now this heifer calf is sick


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Nuflor and Banamine given at 4pm

Poor girls temp was 106.7   Shoulda had a thermometer on hand  but now I know I do, cuz we bought one!

Heres hoping she shows improvement at this evenings milking


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Update-she's MUCH better!! YAY!  

Breathing is almost normal, temp down to 103.7, and she was HAWNGRY! Finally got her to suckle! Now I hope she keeps improving, and there is no relapse!

Thanks for the help folks, I appreciate it!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 9, 2011)

YAY!!!!!  Glad to hear she's making a recovery!

Make sure, though, that you follow the label on the meds so you don't get a relapse. We've had to deal with a relapse before and we lost the calf when we stopped medicating him since he was looking better.  

But that's GREAT she's back to normal!  Your welcome, but you should give yourself a pat on the back too!


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks WRB  

Heres a pic from last night. Jezzie was in hawg heaven w/the calf... rotten cow   She was not pleased when I pulled her previous foster calf in May, so maybe this will satisfy her  

Heres hoping for no relapse 







eta-oops, forgot to add pic


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 10, 2011)

ok where is all the cow muck - not even any splashes on the walls 

Pleased for you that she is better :bun


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 10, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> ok where is all the cow muck - not even any splashes on the walls
> 
> Pleased for you that she is better :bun


theres a hose coiled up right next to the stanchion  

Thanks Royd


----------



## Snowhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Update on the calf.. we found her dead this morning. We were goin to put her down this morning anyways, but I guess Mother Nature did the deed for us. I just hope she went painlessly in her sleep, poor girl. Jezzie was mourning the loss of her foster calf, but we ended up grafting another calf onto her, as one of our top beef cows is now a cull due to 3 bad quarters. Tough day, but life goes on, I guess.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Snowhunter
It all sounded good a few weeks back


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 6, 2011)

So sorry Snowhunter.  That stinks!!  Man...that really stinks.  It did sound like she had been getting better.  I am glad that as you say, you were spared having to put her down yourself.


----------



## Snowhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear that Snowhunter
> It all sounded good a few weeks back


Yup, she was doing better... we were at least trying to keep her well enough to get some size on her so she could go to the processor. Poor girl, I hate she was doin bad enough that she died last night. She was doin ok yesterday, not 100% but around 80% which was better. I reckon she just wasn't quite right somehow, which is why she was never 100%.

Thanks to yall both for the condolences.


----------

